# Black Ghost Knife Lighting



## imp1979 (Dec 28, 2011)

I currently have a 32 watt 6500k light on his tank. Just got this fish a couple days ago, he's about three inches. I want to replace the light with a soft dim blue light to encourage him to come out of his cave during the day. Any pointers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Buy an actinic bulb....heavy on the blue side so it may come out more often.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

what about a black light I have seen it on a tank at my lfs. don't know how it would work on the black ghost knife.if you want to try one I know walmart has them for around 11 dollars with the fixture.if you don't like it you can carry it back and get a refund.good luck


----------



## imp1979 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about the led moonlight, since I read the actinic bulb is still to bright for the knife to com out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think a moonlight would be best as well. Actinics can be bright.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

+1 to the moonlight


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Try to encourage it to feed during the day which can help. If ur wanting to stick with fluorescent, you can buy a 20k bulb used in sw setups and use a moonlight at night. I would recommend allowing a couple of hours of darkness before the moonlight kicks on.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

BGK's will often resume active nocturnal behavior when kept under red bulbs.


----------

